# Help with winter casting



## Marines1407 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all,

I am having trouble getting my blanks to cure in the cold weather. During the summer my blanks would cure over night. Now they take days to cure. Should I have done a lot of casting over the summer? Are heat lamps an option? I do not have a climate controlled shop and it has been unusually cold here in TN. 
Any suggestions on speeding up the process when the temp drops?

I am using Simlar 41 and mostly tube-in casts of carbon fiber. I cast in a silicone mold without a pressure pot. 

Thanks.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 3, 2014)

how many drops per ounce are you using?


----------



## Marines1407 (Jan 3, 2014)

seamus7227 said:


> how many drops per ounce are you using?


 
8 or 9


----------



## mdm0829 (Jan 3, 2014)

I am in Tennessee, too.  I heat the resin for about 10 secs. In microwave.  After pouring, I put them in a plastic storage container that I mounted a bulb holder in.  Using a 100 watt bulb, the temp stays about 80 in unheard garage area.  I usually leave overnight, but I have taken them out in 2-3 hours.  After I take them out of the mold, I leave them in the box to fully degas, so I don't get the smell (using PR)


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 3, 2014)

wow! I use 3 drops per ounce and I measure the resin in graduated mixing cups, heat the resin in the ultrasonic cleaner for one cycle(480 seconds,temp 140-150), put under pressure overnight and they are good to go by the next evening. The ambient temperature will be 30-70degrees


----------



## Marines1407 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for that advise. I will try those next time I cast. I will let you know how it turned out.


----------



## Chasper (Jan 3, 2014)

I use four drops per ounce, put the resin/catalyst mix in vaccuum for 8-10 minutes before pouring.  After pouring put the filled mold in a toaster overn at 110-115 degree for 45-60 miuntes.  Let cool for an hour before demolding.  Let cool another hour before turning.  Same process winter or summer.


----------

